# Fresh Trout From My Farm



## SmokinEdge (Jul 5, 2021)

Caught this rainbow 10 min from leaving the front door.











prepping for smoke. Got to cook ‘em before they are room temperature! Haha.










Look at that color! Mysis shrimp for feed!






little apple smoke for the finish.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jul 5, 2021)

Nice. How big is the pond?


----------



## PPG1 (Jul 5, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 5, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> Nice. How big is the pond?


It’s a canal in front of my house. It runs between 1100-1200 cubic feet per second. Big water, but calm not fast currents.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jul 5, 2021)

That’s awesome. ! I’d love to have that in my front yard


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 5, 2021)

Nice! Family love fresh caught rainbows!


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 5, 2021)

Man how cool to have that on your property!! Looks great.


----------



## Colin1230 (Jul 5, 2021)

Oh man, what a nice catch! Looks great.


----------



## chesterinflorida (Jul 6, 2021)

Are you in Idaho along the snake river?  Looked at a few setups like yours in this area.  
Trout looks wonderful.


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 6, 2021)

Looks tasty


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 6, 2021)

Good looking fish. Before and after cooking! hate you gotta walk a whole 10 min to your honey hole.   

Jim


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 6, 2021)

That puts a whole new meaning to the term 'trout farm'.  The size and color of the flesh looks ideal in my book.  I fish a couple of trophy lakes/ponds where shrimp is the predominate feed and the fillets look just like that.


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 6, 2021)

That would be so awesome. I would be in heaven. Looks great
Like...


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 6, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> That’s awesome. ! I’d love to have that in my front yard


Thanks. We are blessed.


yankee2bbq said:


> Nice! Family love fresh caught rainbows!


Thanks. Us too, except for my oldest Son. He won’t eat anything that swims.


jcam222 said:


> Man how cool to have that on your property!! Looks great.


Thank you. It is pretty handy.


Colin1230 said:


> Oh man, what a nice catch! Looks great.


Thank you.


chesterinflorida said:


> Are you in Idaho along the snake river?  Looked at a few setups like yours in this area.
> Trout looks wonderful.


I’m in Western Colorado. This is a canal fed by the Gunnison River.


smokerjim said:


> Looks tasty


Thank you Jim.


JLeonard said:


> Good looking fish. Before and after cooking! hate you gotta walk a whole 10 min to your honey hole.
> 
> Jim


Thanks, Jim. Yeah the walk was more like 3 minutes. The fat over fed fish are sometimes a little stubborn about eating my lure.


thirdeye said:


> That puts a whole new meaning to the term 'trout farm'.  The size and color of the flesh looks ideal in my book.  I fish a couple of trophy lakes/ponds where shrimp is the predominate feed and the fillets look just like that.


Thank you Sir. I have to travel far and wide to catch trout anywhere close to equal to these. Those shrimp plug the filter on my lawn pump constantly.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 6, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> That would be so awesome. I would be in heaven. Looks great
> Like...


Thanks a bunch. I appreciate it.


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 6, 2021)

beautiful fish, Next time I'm in the Junction I'm going to head south with a rod. lol


----------



## Wurstmeister (Jul 6, 2021)

That looked beautiful!  I'd make that 10 min walk everyday I could. 
John


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 6, 2021)

Wow. Those are a couple beautiful pieces of fish right there. To be able to catch them right outside your front door is a Godsend!!

Robert


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 6, 2021)

Your one lucky guy!
Al


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 6, 2021)

DanMcG said:


> beautiful fish, Next time I'm in the Junction I'm going to head south with a rod. lol


Thanks Dan, yes south of the Junction.


Wurstmeister said:


> That looked beautiful!  I'd make that 10 min walk everyday I could.
> John





tx smoker said:


> Wow. Those are a couple beautiful pieces of fish right there. To be able to catch them right outside your front door is a Godsend!!
> 
> Robert





SmokinAl said:


> Your one lucky guy!
> Al


Thanks fellas. I do appreciate it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 6, 2021)

Nice Job on smoking those Trout, SE !!
My Son had about 70 Trout in his pond. 50 were Rainbows. The 50 Rainbows grew to between 20" and 24", and all of a sudden they disappeared.  We don't know what happened to them. No bodies seen---Just disappeared!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 6, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Job on smoking those Trout, SE !!
> My Son had about 70 Trout in his pond. 50 were Rainbows. The 50 Rainbows grew to between 20" and 24", and all of a sudden they disappeared.  We don't know what happened to them. No bodies seen---Just disappeared!!
> 
> Bear


Thank you Bear.
May chupacabra’s can swim? That is really strange.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 7, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Thank you Bear.
> May chupacabra’s can swim? That is really strange.



LOL---That's as good a guess as any. 
We discussed:
Big Foot.
The Big Snappers that he didn't get yet.
The Crane or 2 that were stopping in at the time.
The Mink or Beaver we were seeing at the time.
They were the biggest fish in the pond, so it wasn't other fish.
Somebody sneaking in when nobody's home, with stick & string.
And like I said, we never saw any Trout Bodies.

All of the above

Bear


----------

